# Exercising At Home



## Kush (Nov 29, 2008)

Can I get bigger by just exercising at home? All I have is a 20 lb dumbell :no


----------



## Beryl (Jan 9, 2007)

It will be hard, but you can do alot of body weight exercises, shoulder presses, curls, squats. You are just going to have to do lots of reps. Go to failure, and work your *** off but you can get just as big as you culd with a gym membership.


----------



## Kush (Nov 29, 2008)

i think ill start goin 2 the gym, id be built if i spent all the time i do laying around in the gym


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

Push-up: chest, shoulder, triceps
Sit-up: abdominals
Curl: biceps
That roughly covers the upper body except the back. As for the legs...RUN!


----------



## yakubu (Nov 4, 2008)

Kush said:


> Can I get bigger by just exercising at home? All I have is a 20 lb dumbell :no


absolutely you can get bigger by just working out at home, thers no need to go to a gym, but u would need more than just 20lb dumbells. getting bigger involves increaseing the weight you lift frequently.

if you can bicep curl 20lb for 12 reps then after a couple of sessions you will find that curling 20lb for 12 reps no longer causes discomfort for you , it will be too easy. and without increasing the weights from 20 to 21 or 22 lb you wont get bigger. if you curl 20lb week in week out for months you still wont grow cos you need to increase the weight you lift.

you'd need dumbells that range from different wieghts, adjustable dumbells are great.

as for working out at home free are far better than machines in gyms. i workout at home. i have a barbell, a bench and loads of adjustable dumbells, its all you need


----------



## 12345 (Feb 14, 2006)

Buy a chest expander, if you can find one. They're cheap, portable and you can do heaps of exercises with them.
My local supermarket is selling them this week for $10. I already have one but i think i might buy another. Hopefully, its get more resistance than the one ive got.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Kush said:


> im not worried about the legs i always were pants


I wear a shirt all year so why bother training obliques or abs. ( * cough * a nice layer of fat over my abs as well)

The moral of the post is just train legs you will feel good after doing squats..... maybe 3-4 days later. :0


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Freesix88 said:


> you can get a great physique by doing bodyweight exercise alone. I'm not talking about a bodybuilding body ala arnold but ripped like many boxers are. something like this: http://www.boxeopro.com/images/royjones1.jpg
> all you need is a pull up bar and do plenty push-ups, situps and pullups.
> if you want big muscles go join a gym.


You get this by lowering your body fat levels. 80% diet 10 % lifting 10 % cardio


----------



## J.T. (Jan 9, 2009)

You can get ripped with just dumbbells. You will need more weight, though. If you get more weight and a dumbbell bench, you can get in very good shape. Before an injury, I use to workout with just dumbbells and it greatly improved my physique.

*Here are a few useful websites*
http://www.intense-workout.com/dumbbell_exercises.html
http://www.dumbbell-exercise.com/dumbbell-exercises.htm
http://www.exrx.net/Lists/Directory.html


----------



## dyssomnia (Jan 17, 2009)

Kush said:


> im not worried about the legs i always were pants


yo i just had to chime in, this is how a lot of people feel about legs, but legs are really important (though i sometimes skip them too). your legs contain the largest muscles in your body. when you work out your legs, a lot of testosterone is released into your body and just by working your legs, other muscles groups get a boost of growth and strength. as your legs grow, the rest of your body will follow

an easy way to work out your legs with dumbbells would be to just hold them at your sides and do some squats, one leg squats, or lunges.

i like your username man, i use that supplement also haha :cig


----------



## JeffCollins (Jan 22, 2009)

Ya sure I think. If you work hard in right direction then really you can bigger to exercise at home alone.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Kush said:


> im not worried about the legs i always were pants


I never understood this logic. If anything, you should be working your legs more than your upper body. If your legs can't support all the muscle on upper body, working out is pretty counterproductive IMO. What's the point of being strong if you can't really move? Do you just want to be another inflexible dude with chicken legs?

You don't need weight if your goal is to get big. It isn't what you doing on the gym, it's what you are doing after the gym that determines whether you get big.


----------

